# Calmotors - do they actually operate?



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

I found the company that makes very nice AC motors - http://calmotors.com/products.php

Sent them several requests about their motors (pricing, availabilty) - no reply...:-(( 

Anybody know something about this company and their products? 
Do they actually make and supply that nice AC drive systems?


----------



## JRitt (Sep 29, 2009)

If their claim of 
*Peak Power*
73 kW / 98 hp
*Continuous Power*
43 kW / 60 hp
*Peak Torque*
135 Nm / 100 lb-ft
*Continuous Torque*
73 Nm / 54 lb-ft
*Maximum Speed*
8000 RPM
*Efficiency*
97%
*Min Coolant Flow (50/50 Glycol / H2O)*
5 l/min
*Inlet Coolant Temp*
55 °C / 155 °F
*Max Inlet Coolant Pressure*
2.0 Bar / 30 PSI
*Weight*
44 kg / 97 lbs
*Dimensions (LxWxH)*
325mm X 185mm X 185mm / 12.8" X 7.3" X 7.3"
and this is the claim for the small motor
If true and if it was affordable it would be an awsome small car engine but it looks a little to unbeliveable


----------



## MJ Monterey (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=126608

Check post #8 on that thread. If I were closer I would stop by and rattle the door. I'm just too far away (3.5 hours each way).


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

They have a nice web site, and some gorgeous specs and photos on a whole line of systems. Claim to be the one used by Ruff on the new Porsche electric version they are doing.

I spoke to them by telephone. They are in the crowd that is singularly DISinterested in selling to conversion guys. What have you all done to get such a bad name with so many vendors?

Anyway, he indicated $16,000 to $18,000 in single unit quantities. Half that if you want to do a hundred.

Jack Rickard
http://evtv.me


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They dont' want to sell direct, most manufacturers of consumer products do not.... they want to sell to OEM's and distributors. They don't want to deal with the customer directly, they want the people that sell them to be trained and deal with the customer.

Its much easier to sell 100 products to 5 distributors that answer 20 questions each, than it is to field all 100 questions direct to the manufacturer. Plus, as we know, there's tons of people that would need their hands held if they bought one..... hence the expensive price (same thing for ac propulsion)..... its built in customer service money.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

jrickard said:


> Claim to be the one used by Ruff on the new Porsche electric version they are doing.


Nop, that's Siemens


----------



## Wistar (Nov 5, 2009)

I have met with the CalMotors folks. Very technically competent and have built several custom vehicles. I am working with them to develop a standard package that will reduce the complexity of defining a custom system for each aplication. I would like to hear from folks what specifications they think would lead to the highest sales volume. This will be key to bringing the cost down.


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

Wistar said:


> I have met with the CalMotors folks. Very technically competent and have built several custom vehicles. I am working with them to develop a standard package that will reduce the complexity of defining a custom system for each aplication. I would like to hear from folks what specifications they think would lead to the highest sales volume. This will be key to bringing the cost down.


From my point of view, they should focus on the drive systems for 100-200 kW power range. AC drives with lower power are already available on the market and their cost is affordable for private EV projects. But still no affordable drive systems for 100-200 kW power.

As for me, I'm looking for AC drive system for a sportcar. CalMotors GP250 or GP500 systems are good for this task


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Wistar,

Judging from the posts I see here and other ev sites, it seems most people want higher power (eg, the interest in 1000A controllers for DC), somewhere around 20-25kW continuous and 100 - 150kw peak. Something that will move a 4000lb ev with pep. Like electroauto said, lower power AC systems for light evs are already available - like the HPEVS AC50 you sell.


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

I suppose GP250WC motor would be good basis for such universal middle/high-performance package. Those who need 100-150 kW power may use this motor with 200-410V/400A controller. Users demading 150-250 kW power may use it with 400-800V/400A controller. In both cases it will be the same motor, but with different controllers.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Wistar said:


> I have met with the CalMotors folks. Very technically competent and have built several custom vehicles. I am working with them to develop a standard package that will reduce the complexity of defining a custom system for each aplication. I would like to hear from folks what specifications they think would lead to the highest sales volume. This will be key to bringing the cost down.


I'm interested in two 200kW systems for one car (4WD)

Do you know a approximate price?


----------



## Usher (Feb 4, 2009)

Wistar said:


> I have met with the CalMotors folks. Very technically competent and have built several custom vehicles. I am working with them to develop a standard package that will reduce the complexity of defining a custom system for each aplication. I would like to hear from folks what specifications they think would lead to the highest sales volume. This will be key to bringing the cost down.


I think their sports car system sounds great. What I would like to see is a matching single-speed gearbox/differential for it. Something with a gear reduction around 9:1 or 10:1 with a limited-slip differential.


----------



## electroauto.ru (Oct 11, 2009)

Usher said:


> I think their sports car system sounds great. What I would like to see is a matching single-speed gearbox/differential for it. Something with a gear reduction around 9:1 or 10:1 with a limited-slip differential.


Agree with Usher - 10-8:1 single-speed gearbox would be very useful addition to this motor. Also would be useful compact gearbox with about 2:1 and driveshaft for direct-drive applications


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

jrickard said:


> They have a nice web site, and some gorgeous specs and photos on a whole line of systems. Claim to be the one used by Ruff on the new Porsche electric version they are doing.
> 
> I spoke to them by telephone. They are in the crowd that is singularly DISinterested in selling to conversion guys. What have you all done to get such a bad name with so many vendors?
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

The new eRuf is equipped with the Siemens 1FV5168-8WS24 permanent magnet synchronous AC motor. Please see www.hec-drives.com for more information on this and other Siemens motors.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------

